# PLAYDOH SILVERSTONE TJ07 (acrylic tubing)



## arg-ist (Nov 4, 2014)

04.11.2014

PlayDoh    Silverstone  TJ07

A new worklog:

At this worklog ı use my old  Silverstone TJ07.   I call it as PlayDoh of the cases.I want to make 3 different  cases from this case.


















First    worklog TJ07  V1







What I want to achieve are:

    To combine front panel with the side window.
    To install liquid cooling and achieving this via acrylic pipe.
    To use a special distributor for water distribution as midplate.
    To enlarge the case for radiators since it is not wide enough.
    To stick some parts into the case to obtain a dynamic view
















first 5.25  rotated






        made a window at middileplate for  water distributor











        two  80 mm fan holes are used for pump and tops






        The tops mounted  on an alu plate













and the plate with tops mounted to the case











       The pumps with modkit are sticked to the backpanel















OTHER WORKLOGS


Mac G5 Mod  arg-ist

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/mac-g5-mod-arg-ist.207513/


TRANSFORMER CASE

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/transformer.204111/


Jumbo case- custom build-


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/jumbo-case-custom-build.205943/


4 way HDD switcher.


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/4-way-hdd-switcher.203795/


Grapich Equaliser display


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/graphic-equaliser-display.203871/


900 D  MMT CASE


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/900-d-mmt-case.204028/


12 Angry Men  900 D  Case


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/12-angry-men-900-d-case.203915/


----------



## t_ski (Nov 4, 2014)

Subbed.  I like the idea of mounting the pumps in the rear fan holes, as these fans are my least favorite thing about this case.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 4, 2014)

Subbed


----------



## arg-ist (Nov 6, 2014)

update 06.11.2014


To mount PSU  ı made a window at the top.







      Made a mounting kit  to mount psu.






































    To cover the hole spaces around MB made these parts with gromets.




























     made 2 X360 Rad stands for rad mounting


----------



## arg-ist (Nov 12, 2014)

update 12.11.2014

First meeting with acrylic pipes. I had worked before with glass pipes and Copper pipes.
But Acrylic  was differnt. First  experiments    -how to measure -


















Some tools to work. A plastic mieter  box , a handsaw,  and a file for  the ends.

and some experiments  to bend
















































İt was easy to bend   L  parts,  but  U   and    S  parts  was difficult. 
Therefore I made  m y  bending table.
I can bend with different Radius  and   bend  in  2 and 3 directions 





















































and first experiments with acrylic pipes.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 13, 2014)

Nice case,

Looking forward to see more.


----------



## arg-ist (Nov 14, 2014)

update 14.11.2014



Fighting with acrylic tube…



























I want to make a waterdistrubutor to this place as midplate





Planning  waterdistrubutor
















And some pics from acrylics


----------



## arg-ist (Nov 20, 2014)

update 20.11.2014


I want to make a waterdistrubutor  from acrylic to this place as midplate






Planning water distrubutor with acrylic pipes





And plan of diftrubutor  at corel





You have two ways to cut plexis


1-With CNC Router






2- with CNC  Laser






I used  CNC laser

acrylic sheets from bottom to top.

No 1:    5mm  milk White
No:2      10mm   clear
No: 3      5mm   clear
No: 4      2mm milk white
















bonding acrylic sheets with  cloroform.






dont use bits for metal  use bits for wood..


----------



## arg-ist (Dec 3, 2014)

UPDATE 03.12.2014


Fans were taken out to enlarge the case for 2x Thermochill 360 rads

I made a radiator shroud for fans and used a phobya  3x rad. Gril. 














This was applied on the back cover.













Covered view of the case.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 4, 2014)

really nice


----------

